# Roller Marks with Semi-Gloss



## Special Ed (Mar 15, 2014)

I've always had a few marks show with semi-gloss, but I recently did my garage (interior) and it seems there are more than usual. I bought Lowe's Valspar Signiture paint on sale. Could it be the paint not leveling well or is it my application? I use an X method when rolling. This has worked well in the past. I thought the semi-gloss would be good for the garage, maybe I should have used egg shell. It looks Ok to the average person, but I scrutinize it from all angles. I don't have any problems when I use Cashmere low luster from Sherwin Williams. What do you think? I just wanted to save a few bucks on the garage.

Ed


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Low luster and semi gloss are too totally different animals. I would never recommend a s/g on any wall.If the paint was rolled out right leveling would not be an issue.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

semi gloss for walls, not a good choice
paint selection, probably not a good choice either
the X is a waste of time
did you use a 1/2 nap roller cover?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

With the new fast dry paints the old X, W, M styles of painting are no longer working. With the new paints not only is the quick drying a factor, but the old way also puts it on too thin.

As someone who hates flat paint on walls I think semi goes the other way too far, but it is a chance of personal preference I guess. The thing with semi is it will telegraph every flaw.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yes, roll it up and down only with the last stroke of each set going down. This will help with lapping. 

I like the Signature paint fine.


----------



## Special Ed (Mar 15, 2014)

*RollerMarks*

Thanks for the replies. I will not use semi gloss on the walls again. It isn't horrible and will be fine when everything I back on the walls. I learned something new.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The paint is fine. I would use eggshell, but you can get semi-gloss to work. You just have to learn a new skill. A high quality roller such as Purdy White Dove or similar (woven, not knitted) or the newer microfiber rollers, 3/8". Xs and Ws are out for glossy paints. Straight up and down, one column at a time, always with the roller cover pointed the same way, and always finishing in the same direction (for example, get your paint on, then always finish with your last move being a downroll). Get the next column up there quickly and overlap your previously column while it's still wet - new paints dry fast and even though they seem wet, they might be starting to get tacky and behave differently in a matter of seconds.

Cashmere is an unusually good leveling paint - in fact, that's the reason for its existence - to reduce roller stipple marks and appear smoother.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I like squares- with overlap of course. One long streak/column style for me- too big a gamble, but whatever. Squares have a more even distribution. less of a 'front". Minimize your 'front" to lessen chance of uneven overlap. Nothing wrong with that Lowes brand- most times, its not the paint, but the how its put on......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh- semi for walls is kinda bad. Most Id go with gloss is satin, like for a kitchen/bath. Dont be cheap on laying it on. But geez- garage?? use eggshel, or better, flat for nicest look.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

noquacks said:


> But geez- garage?? use eggshel, or better, flat for nicest look.


Actually with regard to garages, they often get the toughest use, so in that sense semi-gloss actually makes sense.

With regard to squares, I really can't follow your point. How does this create fewer seams than rectangles (tall columns)?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea I didn't understand the squares thing either.


----------



## twpaint (Jul 29, 2014)

Garage walls are considered exterior walls unless they are under air. Use a satan exterior paint.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

twpaint said:


> Garage walls are considered exterior walls unless they are under air. Use a *satan* exterior paint.


This only applies in the deep south. Get it? Deeeeep south.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Semi gloss in bath worked fine for me. It is possible the paint dried too fast in garage. Also, did you vacuum and prime the wall first? Sometimes, garages had the driest sheetrocks, maybe because its walls were not insulated.


----------



## Special Ed (Mar 15, 2014)

The garage is a working garage, in that I have wood working machines and a home made parts cleaner in it. I do try to keep cars in it, but there is a lot of activity in there. I did wash all the wall by hand before I painted. My thinking was that the semi would wash easier and add brightness. Now that everything is back in place, I'm pretty happy with it. I used the Valspar because it was only $22 per gallon which is much less than the Cashmere that I would usually purchase. I was just surprised to see any marks at all. There is a big difference between the two paints, but considering how the garage is used, I wasn't as concerned as I would be if it was in the house. The garage is not attached. I did learn how to apply the paint properly and now realize that semi-gloss is not the best choice for large areas of wall space. I am satisfied with the Valspar considering the price and how I applied it. I do appreciate all the information, it will help in future decisions.

Ed


----------

